# Panam hunting club by Kountze...tell me about it



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Just n of Kountze, can anyone tell me about it? Is anyone on it? PM is fine too.
Thanks


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I heard there were 4 deer left from last yr


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

3


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

I hunted it for six years, loved it. only reason I got off was I bought a camp off the Angelina river and plan to hunt that area. lots of hogs, and some good deer as well, I killed a 200lb 8point , and a couple of does, and a couple cull bucks as well and my share of hogs. if you get on try to hunt the area off of Jordan road, got pics of a few monsters in that area.


----------

